# Huge Swath of Hard Drive Space Missing



## myname (Mar 31, 2016)

I've been trying to back up my friends poisoned Windows installation using m FreeBSD box.  I've modified /etc/fstab so that 

```
/dev/da0p3  /mnt/test3  ufs  rw  2  2
/dev/da0p1  /mnt/test1  msdosfs rw  2  2
```

I can can view my hard drive, and I use ntfs-3g or ext4fuse (I have NO idea what the difference is) to mount his windows partition.  I also don't know what the 2's mean.

So far, so good.  *BUT* I have the problem that a vast swath of space is missing off of my drive and I have no idea how to make FreeBSD find it. 

/da/da0p1 is a simple boot partition.  Fair enough - it's small.
/dev/da0p2 is a linux Mint I hvae backed up - about 100 gigs.
/dev/da0p3 is an empty 7 gigabytes.

The drive, however, is a Terabyte, meaning I am missing 800 gigabytes off the drive, and I kinda need that.  Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2016)

myname said:


> I can can view my hard drive, and I use ntfs-3g or ext4fuse (I have NO idea what the difference is) to mount his windows partition.


One is for accessing NTFS, the other for ext4.



> I also don't know what the 2's mean.


They should both be set to 0. The second number has to do with the order in which an fsck(8) is performed during boot. The other is for dump(8). Both are for UFS filesystems and have no meaning for anything else. 



> The drive, however, is a Terabyte, meaning I am missing 800 gigabytes off the drive, and I kinda need that.  Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


Please post the output of `gpart show`


----------

